# Did anybody catch anything this weekend?



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Cold and windy, I blew off Sunday thinking it would be sloppy, but turned out to be decent. Inhindsight should have taken the boat out.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Went out Sunday with Ron19 and his son Calvin on their 25ft bluewater. Headed a few miles out the Destin pass and caught some White snapper and a bunch of the ENDANGERED RED SNAPPER HAHA! Also caught some perch and hooked up on a few Bonita. Got a little chilly around 130pm as the wind picked up from the SW so we headed in. We all caught fish so it was a good trip.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Went out Sunday with Ron19 and his son *Calvin* on their 25ft bluewater. Headed a few miles out the Destin pass and caught some White snapper and a bunch of the ENDANGERED RED SNAPPER HAHA! Also caught some perch and hooked up on a few Bonita. Got a little chilly around 130pm as the wind picked up from the SW so we headed in. We all caught fish so it was a good trip.



EJ, Not sure who Calvin is....but Cameron said he enjoyed having you guys along for the trip. :whistling:

Had I known you got into a massive snapper and shark the previous day, we would have done things differently. :thumbsup: For me it was just fun to have my son catching fish.....


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ron19 said:


> EJ, Not sure who Calvin is....but Cameron said he enjoyed having you guys along for the trip. :whistling:
> 
> Had I known you got into a massive snapper and shark the previous day, we would have done things differently. :thumbsup: For me it was just fun to have my son catching fish.....


Sorry bout that. I forget my wifes name once in awhile so I apologize.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like something I would do. Oh wait, I have done that. Fished all day calling someone the wrong name. Only to be corrected at the dock. I felt about 2 inches tall but its all in good fun. Now, so many of my friends and fishing buddies have nick names, I don't even know their real names. So long as we are fishing, you can call me anything you like and I would answer to it. You should hear the some of the names i'm called. :001_huh: All part of the fun on the water. Glad you guys had a good time. I'm green with envy, I have not been in a couple weeks.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Sounds like something I would do. Oh wait, I have done that. Fished all day calling someone the wrong name. Only to be corrected at the dock. I felt about 2 inches tall but its all in good fun. Now, so many of my friends and fishing buddies have nick names, I don't even know their real names. So long as we are fishing, you can call me anything you like and I would answer to it. You should hear the some of the names i'm called. :001_huh: All part of the fun on the water. Glad you guys had a good time. I'm green with envy, I have not been in a couple weeks.


No kidding Delynn, I guess we are getting old and senile!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Getting old old and senile huh. Speak for yourself Mickey, My wife says that I Have BEEN Old and senile. After years of finding out she is always right, I have to agree with her. Now what were we talking about. 

I love the guys that I meet that morning and they say, I thought you were much older than you are. I take them to the really good spots.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Look'in for a fish'in spot*

Will be headed to Perdido Key this coming weekend, first time to get into the Florida waters in a while. New to this area, so don't know the ropes and would appreciate a tip to get us some fresh fish in the cooler. Thanks everyone, hope to see you on the water!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Will be headed to Perdido Key this coming weekend, first time to get into the Florida waters in a while. New to this area, so don't know the ropes and would appreciate a tip to get us some fresh fish in the cooler. Thanks everyone, hope to see you on the water!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Call ahead, and then go by and see Chris at "Sams" in Orange Beach. 
That is all you need to do.


----------



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

I went out friday against it calling for 3 to 4s! When i rounded dauphin island to my suprise it was slick as glass! Went out caught some pretty big triggerfish (or in my book anyways 20-23 inches) Snapper and sharks were pretty thick! I was on the hunt for triggers and Bee-liners but no luck on the bee-liners! we caught a few Lane snapper. Also 20 miles south we brung in some huge Redfish one was 41 inches long had to vent them and release them though! all in all it was a good trip wind picked up about 2:30 pm and we cruised back in 2 fters! The water over this way was murky! Dark dark brown! couldn't see my jig in 3 ft or less of water!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Went out Sunday out the Destin Pass...as we rounded the corner coming out of the Harbor, looked nasty...but once out there, not bad at all...1-2's with a VERY occasional 3...got to our spot and the bottom machine was lit up...primary target was White Snapper...Ruby Reds were there in force for about the first 15 minutes, then all hell broke loose on the Whites...after about an hour, we had 31 in the boat and could have slayed them, but got tired of catching them...then our boat rookie dripped a ruby red down and was immediately hammered...a few minutes later, a 12# ERS came over the rail...and back in after a brief photo timeout...then another ruby got hammered off the bottom and about an 8# Gag was in the boat...and went back to where he came from...a 3 hour trip netted 31 Whites, a Grover, a Gag and an ERS...not a bad day...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

devndeb said:


> Went out Sunday out the Destin Pass...as we rounded the corner coming out of the Harbor, looked nasty...but once out there, not bad at all...1-2's with a VERY occasional 3...got to our spot and the bottom machine was lit up...primary target was White Snapper...Ruby Reds were there in force for about the first 15 minutes, then all hell broke loose on the Whites...after about an hour, we had 31 in the boat and could have slayed them, but got tired of catching them...then our boat rookie dripped a ruby red down and was immediately hammered...a few minutes later, a 12# ERS came over the rail...and back in after a brief photo timeout...then another ruby got hammered off the bottom and about an 8# Gag was in the boat...and went back to where he came from...a 3 hour trip netted 31 Whites, a Grover, a Gag and an ERS...not a bad day...



Not a bad at all....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, here we are at the Seaspray and been landlocked for the last 2 days. Got out a little this morning, went out to the florbama cut, saw a few boats out there but didn't look like much going on. Went over to rabbit island, nothing there either. Got a bit too cold and went back in to save my energy for Wednesday, tomorrow, and see if we can do something, but still not sure where to go. Lots of bird action in the gulf just out from our place about 500 yards, what's out there...saw a few bottle nose. Probably lots of baitfish, but what's spooking them....Jacks, macks, or what? Anyone got some knowledge of this? Please let me hear it. Thanks folks!


----------

